# Bootcamp disparu de windows 10, impossible de retourner sur OSX



## patty50 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac sur lequel j'avais installé W7. J'ai voulu installer W10 à l'aide d'une image ISO sur clé USB, pas de problème.
Mais je suis retournée sur OSX El Capitan 10.11.6, car ma partition windows étant trop petite avec W10, je l'ai augmenté .
De retour sur Windows 10 , que des galères!!! Et à force de tenter de réinstaller , ma partition est redevenue aussi petite
qu'avant et , de plus , j'ai perdu bootcamp!!!
Donc mon souhait serait de pouvoir retourner sur OSX, effacer la partition Windows pour repartir à zéro, la réagrandir et installer W10 à partir de Bootcamp.
Je n'ai plus le clavier Mac, mais un clavier Logitech pour Windows.
Je tiens à dire que la touche ALT ne me propose pas le choix du système de démarrage, je retombe toujours sur Windows!!!
Je cherche de l'aide depuis plusieurs jours...je suis désespérée
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème qui pour moi est devenue une grosse galère.
Merci d'avance à ceux qui voudront essayer de m'aider.
A bientôt j'espère....
Désolée du long discours, mais je souhaite expliquer le mieux possible la situation.


----------



## themydom (19 Novembre 2019)

patty50 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un mac sur lequel j'avais installé W7. J'ai voulu installer W10 à l'aide d'une image ISO sur clé USB, pas de problème.
> Mais je suis retournée sur OSX El Capitan 10.11.6, car ma partition windows étant trop petite avec W10, je l'ai augmenté .
> De retour sur Windows 10 , que des galères!!! Et à force de tenter de réinstaller , ma partition est redevenue aussi petite
> ...



Bonjour , j'ai eu ce problème récemment...je m'en suis sorti grâce à la combinaison de touches au démarrage : cmd+alt+p+r . Lit l'article du tuto qui explique bien la démarche à faire ( hyper simple..)
voici le lien du tuto d'Apple :





						Réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM sur votre Mac
					

Si un ou plusieurs paramètres stockés dans la mémoire NVRAM ne fonctionnent pas comme prévu sur un Mac à processeur Intel, réinitialiser la mémoire NVRAM peut s’avérer utile.



					support.apple.com


----------

